# Bombing in New York



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching Fox and seems like a pipe bomb exploded in a subway. Haven't seen a link yet to post.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Watching Fox and seems like a pipe bomb exploded in a subway. Haven't seen a link yet to post.


New York: 'Explosion' at Manhattan bus terminalhttp://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-42312293

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Injuries reported following explosion at New York City's Port Authority bus terminal


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/possible-explosion-at-new-york-citys-port-authority-bus-terminal-2017-12-11


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> BREAKING NEWS - 'Possible pipe bomb explodes' at New York's Port Authority: Suspect 'wearing wires' is taken into custody after blast near Times Square prompts evacuation of major Manhattan transport hub
> •An explosion was felt Monday morning in the Subway station underneath the Port Authority Bus Terminal in Midtown Manhattan
> •Police have taken one man into custody, who was reportedly carrying a pipe bomb
> •CNN reports that the bomb detonated prematurely, injuring the suspect
> •It's unclear if anyone else was injured in the blast besides the suspect


Religion of peace again.....



> He added that the suspect 'supposedly was setting the device off in the name of ISIS' and that it was 'definitely a terrorist attack, definitely intended'.


'Explosion' at NYC Port Authority terminal in Manhattan | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I like to say I can see an end to this, but I can't. Large crowds of people, someone wanting to make a statement, I see no fix for this at all.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Perp named on Fox News...... Arab sounding name. Gee! What a surprise&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How many more should we let into New York? Just asking to see if any lib will view things differently. I doubt it as they appear to be like lemmings leaping off a cliff of political correctness.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Visiting nyc and a few blocks away from the incident. Plenty of sirens but around here it seems the largest inconvenience was with the subway being closed. Headed to the wtc.. and being very aware.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

it's a sanctuary city, along with major gun control...they are inviting terror in...sad


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Piratesailor stay safe, friend


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> How many more should we let into New York? Just asking to see if any lib will view things differently. I doubt it as they appear to be like lemmings leaping off a cliff of political correctness.


Are you kidding?

The libs will blame the U.S.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robie said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The libs will blame the U.S.


Yeah, I know it will not happen but this is the season of hope.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Funny I was watching international CNN and no word of it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Funny I was watching international CNN and no word of it.


They were talking about Trump's TV watching habits and how much diet coke he drinks.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Robie said:


> They were talking about Trump's TV watching habits and how much diet coke he drinks.


I didn't want to say anything but I am pretty alarmed by his diet Coke consumption! Thank God somebody's out there covering the real news!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A 27 year old Bangladeshi born male with an improvised bomb vest that detonated prematurely. Seems he wasn't a highly skilled craftsman.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> A 27 year old Bangladeshi born male with an improvised bomb vest that detonated prematurely. Seems he wasn't a highly skilled craftsman.


Anyone that gets it knows just how funny this is. You, sir, are awarded post of the day. @Cricket will have your free toaster in the mail soon.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Blame teh Jooooos & Trump


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

As a native New Yorker, I would have been more annoyed the damn 5 Train got delayed

HME is not something as easy as these shade-tree EOD tech wannabe politicians and talking heads want to make seem, whatever propellant/accelerant/explosive compound this meathead used low-ordered or deflagrated because he was a moron, and probably went off prematurely, lucked out on this one


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Did Diblahsio " Red Diaper Grandbaby" really say he does not care how many New Yorkers they kill New York will always be a Sanctuary City as long as he is Mayor ...


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Someone merge these threads...
Moving on, why was this piece of subhuman trash even brought to the hospital? -warning, long day- why was he not snatched up and taken to a room somewhere and kicked until he pissed blood? I’m so sick of these pointless, drawn out deceptions they call an “investigation “! Get the information needed, while the guy thinks he’s dying! Round up his WHOLE family and all his friends who share his religion, and be mean! Make ppl talk, shoot the bad guys in the face, and let’s end this shitt!
I mean REALLY, 16 years in sand land over some inbreeding, illiterate, goat sodomizing f**ks?? Come on! 
Throw out ALL muzlims, BOMB MECCA and be done.

Now I know the argument against bombing mecca, “we have to rise above” “can’t stoop to their level” “culture “ well here this; if we don’t take action hard and fast, they WIN with soft and slow. Don’t stoop to their level? They will reach up and rip our balls off! Culture? islam doesent give a shitt about culture, ask the Buddhist, and sihks and pagans, and non violent muzlims if they had a chance to protect the culture they hold dear...NOPE!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Retired Lt. Col. and Fox News Strategic Analyst Ralph Peters said that the US must avoid nation building and overlitigating the war on terror and instead "leave behind smoking ruins and crying widows" on Friday's "O'Reilly Factor" on the Fox News Channel.
> 
> Peters said the plan for fighting war is "one, you accept that you are in a war. Two, you name the enemy: Islamist terrorists. Three, you get the lawyers off the battlefield and out of the targeting cell. You accept there will be collateral damage, and do you not apologize for it, you do not nation build. You don't hold - try to hold ground. You go wherever in the world the terrorists are and you kill them. You do your best to exterminate them, and then you leave, and you leave behind smoking ruins and crying widows. If in five or ten years they reconstitute and you have got to go back, you go back and you do the same thing and you never never never send American troops into a war you don't mean to win." And "be as merciless as the enemy, if you're not willing to do that, they will win."
> 
> When asked about how to deal with state sponsors of terrorism, he argued "we have 2,000 years of recorded history of religious insurgencies, the only thing that has worked in 2,000 years is killing them. Now, as far as countries that don't want to play ball, very simple. Pakistan doesn't want to crack down on the Haqqani Network, we tell them 'we are going to go in and take them out, and if you get in our way, we are going to smack your military down'&#8230;in a war you fight to win, you don't worry about political correctness. The jihadis will do anything to win, and we're worried about our table manners."


http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...ing-terrorism/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Robie said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015/...ing-terrorism/


No truer words have been spoken!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ralph Peters is absolutely correct....this will end when muslims love their kids more than they hate us! I have been saying this for over 2 decades now!!! The only thing political correctness will get you is KILLED!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If I was Trump I would meet with all of the world leaders in the middle east and tell them to clean their own house and that the next time we have a Muslim extremist attack this country unprovoked that I would level Mecca and to make sure they had my undivided attention I would park a boomer and a carrier off the coast close to Mecca to drive that point home in no uncertian terms! I bet it would only take a couple of missles on Mecca to fix the problem. In fact I would let them think they got away with it and I wasnt serious and wait for them to have a pilgramage to Mecca and thats when I would launch a strike on Mecca to drive my point home!!!

Speak softly, carry a Big Stick and more importantly dont be afraid to use it most generously!!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> If I was Trump I would meet with all of the world leaders in the middle east and tell them to clean their own house and that the next time we have a Muslim extremist attack this country unprovoked that I would level Mecca and to make sure they had my undivided attention I would park a boomer and a carrier off the coast close to Mecca to drive that point home in no uncertian terms! I bet it would only take a couple of missles on Mecca to fix the problem. In fact I would let them think they got away with it and I wasnt serious and wait for them to have a pilgramage to Mecca and thats when I would launch a strike on Mecca to drive my point home!!!
> 
> Speak softly, carry a Big Stick and more importantly dont be afraid to use it most generously!!!


Fukin A!!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting article in the ny post... the family of the terrorist is lambasting the heavy handed tactics of the police. 

Tough shit...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Send the family back to...wherever.

Let them deal with their grief there.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Deport Family Members of Islamic Terrorists within 48 hours of attacks (No time to sell Condo or BMW or Flatscreen )


----------

